# de-matting clip



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

useful clip, found on Christies direct site (grooming products).
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=iRxfAUQecsA

and another - not a Cockapoo I know, fluffier coat than most but still interesting to watch, wonder if I will ever be that confident with scissors! hope dogs I get are as good as this one!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=cdnLq2WMhsI


----------



## Fiver (Nov 26, 2011)

Phew! Dawn that second clip with the white dog , she's a bit fast with the scissors and soooo close to it's eyes! Don't think I will be doing Milo 
I think I could manage the dematting though

Val


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

They are 2 of the top groomers in the USA, thay both have their own range of grooming equipment


----------

